# Was kostet professionelle Videoproduktion?



## Harzteufel (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
mich würde einmal interessieren, was eine professionelle Produktion eines ein- bis zweiminütigen Videotrailers in etwa kostet!? Der Trailer soll am Ende als Webvideo auf einer Website angeboten werden... Kann mir hierbei jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## chmee (28. Mai 2006)

Es kommt darauf an.....

Vorstellung eines Produkts mit Sprecher, 3D-Animation ?
Bilder der Produktionshalle ? Nette Kurzgeschichte zum Produkt ?

Zwischen 5000 und "Nach Oben Offen". Ach, Preise zu nennen ist unsinnig.

mfg chmee
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/video...41605-wie-erstellt-man-ein-solches-video.html


----------



## burnobaby (28. Mai 2006)

Hi,
also ich kann auch nur dazu nur einen Erfahrungsbericht geben:

Mein Vater hat mal für seine Kandidatur als Bürgermeister ein prof. Fotoshooting gemacht. Es war Outdoor und mit nur einem Assistenten. Er hatte am Ende 3 Bilder zur Verfügung. Gezahlt hat er ein paar tausend Euro (2.500€ ca.)

Also sobald man "professionell" hört, muss man glaub ich sehr vorsichtig sein, weil jeder Dienstleister da auch Chanche auf schnell verdientes Geld sucht!

Übrigens mein Vater hat die Wahl gewonnen ;-] ! Ob die Fotos geholfen haben...  

Lg Burno


----------



## axn (28. Mai 2006)

> Zwischen 5000 und


Da lag ich mit meiner Schätzung gar nicht so weit weg... Ich hätte sowas zwischen 200 und 20.000 EUR gesagt..  

Sorry, den wollt ich jetzt nicht stecken lassen.  

Liebe Grüße.

axn


----------



## burnobaby (28. Mai 2006)

@AXN   lol

ja das kann man wohl schätzen


----------



## Harzteufel (28. Mai 2006)

Der Trailer soll mit Hintergrundmusik ausgestattet sein, keine Sprecher, kein 3D! Ich weiß, dass es mit Preisen immer so ne Sache ist, aber irgendwoher muss man doch Richtwerte bekommen, oder? Ich brauch den Preis für nen Studienprojekt... Meint ihr, man kann mal ebenso bei nem Unternehmen anklopfen und vorsichtig um eine Auskunft bitten?


----------



## burnobaby (28. Mai 2006)

Vieleicht können http://www.productionreality.de/ dir weiterhelfen. Einfach mal ne E-Mail schreiben und gucken was die sagen!


----------



## chmee (28. Mai 2006)

Naja, ich würe einfach mal in Mann-Tagen rechnen.
1. Kamera mieten Betrag X
2. Lichtsetup Betrag X
3. Y Tage drehen Betrag X
4. Y Tage schneiden Betrag X
5. Ausgabe - Konvertierung als Wunschformat Betrag X

Wieviel EUR ist für Dich als Tageslohn OK ?
Ich rechne pro Mann und Tag etwa zwischen 180 und 350 EUR, abhängig
von Kunde, Auftrag und Stressfaktor.

mfg chmee


----------



## MMC2002 (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

tja, wie einige vor mir schon erwähnt haben ist das mit den Preisen immer so eine Sache. 
Es kommt vorallem auch darauf an:
- *Was* gedreht werden soll. (Live-Mittschnitt, Industrieanlagen, usw.)
- *Wie* etwas gedreht werden soll. (Kmaerafahrten, Luftaufnahmen, usw.)
- *Wo* etwas gedreht werden soll. (Australien, China, usw.)

Wenn man z.B. einen Live-Mitschnitt von einer Band haben möchte und am besten noch aus mehreren Perspektiven. Dann müssen die schon mit min. 2-3 Leuten anrücken. 
So eine Mann-Stunde Kameramann liegt bei ca. 25 - 55,- €. Dann kommt meist noch eine Technikpauschale und kosten für Anfahrt, Bandmaterial usw. hinzu.  
Damit wären wir nur bei den Dreharbeiten. Dann beim Schnitt das selbe Spiel. Müssen Animationen oder sogar komplette Layouts gebaut werden. Wird Compositing benötigt. Und so weiter. Die Frage ist wirklich immer wie weit man sowas treiben will und wie hoch der Anspruch an Qualität ist. Sowas lässt sich leider nicht immer pauschal beantworten. Und wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, einfach mal bei verschiedenen Firmen anfragen und sich unverbindlich informieren.

Gruß
MMC2oo2


----------



## chmee (14. Juni 2006)

[Offtopic] @axn: Sitze gerade in Deiner Stadt und spiele Videotechniker im
Zentralstadion. Jeden Spieltag Standby auf Probleme warten 

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (14. Juni 2006)

Dann weiß ich ja wo ich mich beschwehren muss, wenn bei mir das Bild weg ist... 
Viel Spaß! Bin hier im Süden nicht ganz so na dran an dem ganzen Trubel. Hocke sowieso nur vorm Rechner und muss schufffften.. Ich will hier raus und in die Sonne..!


----------

